
Validate my MVP HackerNews - digitalice
Hello! A month ago I had an idea and went to reddit to validate it. I had positive feedback so I decided to go for it.Today I deployed my first MVP: REVELATTE.COM<p>Revelatte lets you create a rich message (Text, Images, Videos and Links) and set a revelation date. A link is generated and you can share it around the internet. The message is displayed only after the date set has passed, otherwise it will show a countdown.<p>Pitch: &quot;A revelation is te best way to tell people you are expecting a new family member, getting out of the closet or revealing stuff people don&#x27;t know about you. How about the secret location of your next underground rave? Revelatte helps business owners to reveal new products, special offers and keep their customers thrilled with new features.&quot;<p>The site is under development and will look better as soon as I finish coding the main functionalities. I&#x27;m trying to re-validate the idea now that the MVP is up and running. If it has traction, I&#x27;ll develop more features and post it in Product Hunt. What do you guys think? Go ahead, try it and send me some feedback in this post or via mail: revelatte [at] gmail.<p>Thanks!
======
jcr
If you want feedback on your new thing, you really need to do a proper "Show
HN:" submission with a link to your new thing. This way it doesn't get
penalized in the rankings as being a "text" submission, and it gets sorted
under the 'show' link in the top menu. The rules for doing a "Show HN:"
submission are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
digitalice
Will try that! Thanks!

